# Boiga dendrophila viv build!!!



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Heya all! 

So after a shocking delay in getting the right viv for my Boiga d. dendrophila my Vivexotic AX22 arrived  My boigas are fairly small at the moment around 100g each  
The plants aren't habitat specific and the look isn't realistic for them either. My challenge was to create a viv for their basic needs and mine, I need them to feel secure and for me to be able to catch them up fairly easily, without a wrestling match!

So first things first I used a bunch of Exo Terra polystyrene backgrounds as my basis;


















I used expanding foam to iron out the joints and to secure a plant pot in for a _Scindapsus pictus_, Satin pothos climbing/trailing plant. and also to secure two ledges on the opposite side 
Getting an idea of how it might look;










A tip with the expanding foam is that it can be moulded into shape a little when first applied, especially if using it to fill gaps, you can run a finger over to prevent a bulge!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Next stage is of course covering the background 
I have a bit of a dilemma over which silicone to use, previously I used Acetoxy (Acetone based) silicone, which cures incredibly quickly, but I find the substrate that you want to mash into it has to be utterly bone dry to go on and the end result is reflective, you can see the poorly covered areas that look shiny coming through.
So I used that for a small section to begin with before deciding to change to neutral silicone, which goes on infinitely easier and doesn't melt your eyes and throat! However it seems to take a very long time to cure fully and you may find areas where you have spread it too thick are still tacky weeks later. Heat once the lights etc are on seems to help a lot 










I chose to use eco earth for the coating as in this case I want a darkened viv which may temporarily hold some humidity when sprayed instead of the water just running off.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Looks gorgeous hun :gasp: *waits not-so-patiently for more pics* :whistling2:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Once you've got your shell all sorted, it's time for some facilities!

The main thing to remember is that things can always be changed later  
I've got a 100W ceramic on a pulse proportional stat, this would mainly be to keep nighttime temps bumped up now and again. I'm going to have to see how it goes tempwise with the guard for a week or so first.
The other lamp is a 10% compact UVB. I've ordered a custom guard for this lamp which will cut out some of the light for a start, but my main agenda is to treat these animals to a full on daytime as they would have in the wild, provided with enough shelter and areas of shade


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

that looks fantastic! all your vivs are very impressive :no1:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Obviously it's important to remember drainage for plants mounted in the wall!!! It's simple, take a long enough screwdriver, drive in through the lowest holes in the mounted pot base and out the bottom of the foam covering it, you need to aim the drainage holes where they won't be visible if you accidently scar the background coating or pop out some of the foam!

Again, as I've mentioned, I will potentially have to handfeed these particular snakes fairly regularly (*** Although mr yellow and black struck and ate completely by himself tonight!!! Mr white and black was deep in the blue but was very very intrigued tho  ) therefore being able to hook them out without a stressful fight is essential, almost all of the decor is removable, the branching is Exo Terra bendy vine, I'd prefer the look of a bunch of natural twigs and vines etc, but it isn't practical.










The substrate is going to be an orchid bark and eco earth mix, a nice simple to remove plant pot saucer as a water dish, dried leaves to give a nice earthy covering in various places. As yet I've only gotten as far as adding the palm fronds 

So this is it for now!









Cheers!
Lotte***


----------



## burnzy (May 25, 2009)

that looks absolutely amazing, nice job.

All the best,

Steve


----------



## Young996 (Jul 1, 2009)

Like it alot also given me a few ideas. would love to see a few photos of the snakes you putting in it. :2thumb:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Your wish is my command!!!

These are the snakes that will be living in there;























































Cheers all!
Lotte***


----------



## adhamyo (Apr 28, 2009)

thats a good looking viv and snakes!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

The viv looks gorgeous, you know my feelings on co-habiting boiga species but please let us know and prove me wrong if you have success with them together! 

Are they both CB and (probably a silly question) but are they male/female i.e. are you hoping to breed the pair?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

They had been cohabited for in excess of 12 months before I received them  
They're both around the 3.5' mark and are LTC's, I don't yet know their sexes, I'm not in a hurry to molest them and find out really  They're both deep in the blue on their second shed with me, they're synchronised :whistling2:
The main point is that they are within 5g of one another in weight and being kept well fed. 

Breeding would be nice one day in the future but again, there's no hurry. As I said earlier in the post, things can always be changed, maybe the lamps stops them feeding, maybe they hate each other and behaviour gives me indications that perhaps cohabiting isn't going to work out, 

Cheers!
Lotte***


----------



## Young996 (Jul 1, 2009)

Great looking snake and some great photo's as well you should put the first one in for POTM. thanks


----------



## Ailurus (Jun 8, 2007)

that looks great mate, and the snakes look in great condition as well. Just out of interest what did you use to cut the polystyrene backgrounds? i bet its really obvious and i am just being thick lol. 

Also how did you stick the backgrounds in place?


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks good, I would not risk the co-habiting but each to their own!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Ailurus said:


> that looks great mate, and the snakes look in great condition as well. Just out of interest what did you use to cut the polystyrene backgrounds? i bet its really obvious and i am just being thick lol.
> 
> Also how did you stick the backgrounds in place?


You just cut the polystyrene with craft blades (the extendable ones so you can get through the deep sections!) 

Any reptile safe silicone sealant is fine to stick the backings onto the viv itself 

Thanks all! 
Lotte***


----------

